# Got me a new toy



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

12 foreman 500, manual 4wd, manual shift, NO PS...best way to have it IMO!

Just going to do 29.5's, GR, snorkel/radiator and stereo. Might do a back seat too...


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice bike Ricky, moving over to the hondas? No more brute


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Looking forward to the updated pictures.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

She sure is purdy lookin!!!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Been hearing those new 500's are a lot stronger than their predecesors. Sounds like you have a good plan to make a great bike out of it.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

What will you do with all the tools you will no longer be needing?


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sell Mortimer Sell!!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Still keeping the brute! This is wifey's bike pretty much...and a backup for the brute.

I just ordered some more parts, going to snorkel it this weekend and prob order the speakers/amp. A lot cheaper to build than the brutes...

I almost got a 12 brute too...a lot of price difference though. I may still get one when this one is paid off


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

jrpro130 said:


> Still keeping the brute! This is wifey's bike pretty much...and a backup for the brute.
> 
> I just ordered some more parts, going to snorkel it this weekend and prob order the speakers/amp. A lot cheaper to build than the brutes...
> 
> I almost got a 12 brute too...a lot of price difference though. I may still get one when this one is paid off


That's what I bought my ex 08 tho. I'm so glad I kept it! I bring both bikes with me everywhere I go. Great combo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

nice looking machine


----------

